# Chapel Farm Dog Food?



## AceOfSpades113 (Dec 1, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has anyone used/currently using Chapel Farm Dog Food or know of anyone who has? Considering moving my dogs onto it, Ace is a picky eater and enjoys change, has never been the type of dog to eat one kind of food and stick to it, plus he has dermatitis thanks to fleas. He could stand to lose a few pounds since he gained a little this summer as I was running around after family members to hospitals and such.

This is direct copies from their ads of the ingredients of three different types they are offering, would like to hear from people who have more experience in the best foods for dogs. Other than Ace, would likely begin feeding puppy version to new dog in January.

Original
22% chicken meal, rice and cereals and 1% salmon oil, perfect for a working dog in resting season.

performance 24
Chicken meal (26% chicken), Rice, Maize, Chicken fat, Full fat linseed, Alfalfa, Peas, Yeast, Salmon oil (1%), Salt, Glucosamine (1000mg/kg), Milk thistle, Nettle, Seaweed, Mannan oligosaccharides, Carnitine (125mg/kg), Green lipped mussel, Blackcurrant extract, Carrot, Beetroot and Rosemary (0.3% total herbs).


Flourish, chicken and rice
26% chicken meal, 26% rice, fish meal and yucca extract which is known for reducing faecal odour, all of its other ingredients are natural and wholesome too like barley and oats

Large breed flourish chicken and rise
same as above with slightly higher protein content and a generous helping of glucosamine for joint care.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Certainly wouldn't go near the original. 'Cereals' - which ones? Whichever are cheapest at the time.
Flourish, 'all of its other ingredients are natural and wholesome too like barley and oats' - but what are they?

The meat content is pretty low in all of them, and the 'generous helping of glucosamine' in the large breed Flourish. Generous enough to be of clinical value?


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

The performance 24 looks 'ok' to me, though not brilliant.

Most would say the 26% chicken meal is not enough, but it isnt awful and my personal view is that it is ok.

Rice and maize? again many would say its bad for the dog- but ive seen worse.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

The last one is fine I wouldn't use any of the others.
Mine are currently on Cheaper but decent food. Holly was sick Monday night and ever since she has refused her dry (Millies) and hardly touched her wet (Lilys Kitchen) and if it agrees with them I will stick with it.
I have loads of Lilys wet food though, I guess Ted can have that until it runs out. My sister can have the rest of the dry (would take Ted far to long to eat it all.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Personally wouldn't feed maize unless I really couldn't find anything else that suited my dog & it was a very low % - sorry but I think you can find better for a similar price

eg Skinners Duck & Rice http://www.skinnerspetfoods.co.uk/store/working-dogs/duck-rice/ 
15kg is £21.84 on Amazon subscribe & save or their Salmon & Rice if your dogs enjoy fish - 15kg £25.64 on Amazon subscribe & save


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

PS you don't need to feed a puppy food - a good adult food will meet all their requirements


----------



## AceOfSpades113 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for the opinions, Price isn't the biggest factor in what to feed, but I've heard bad reviews about Eukanuba and Hills Science Plan, thought Chapel Farm would be worth at least asking about. While Ace jumps around a lot foodwise as he won't eat for days at times when he grows bored of a type, he is currently on Waggs working dog food. I would love to get them onto a raw diet but apparently that is a no go area within my household so until I move out that's not going to happen :Bored I would love to just find one good food and settle with it, main interest is food which is going to assist with the growth of the Komondor to reduce the risk of hip dysplasia, and while I have read on multiple sites different advice of what to be in foods to help with steady growth none actually suggest which dog foods work best


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Please get him off the Wagg ASAP - it's awful 

Have you looked at the Dry Food Index at the top of the board for ideas?

If price isn't the biggest factor then I'd go for a better quality food (esp for pup) and would suggest either Millies Wolfheart or having a look at the 'generic' grain free which is sold under a multitude of different brands and you may well get from your local pet shop - the varieties are these ones http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/dogsupplies/dog-food/country-kibble-dog-food.html

Have you tried adding some wet to make it a bit more interesting to see if he enjoys his food more?

Hip displasia is not related to feeding


----------



## AceOfSpades113 (Dec 1, 2015)

I know, not fond of Waggs but its one of very few foods which Ace will actually eat, we even got him checked out for vet and he said it was just a fussy dog 

May give Millies Wolfheart a go! It was one I had been considering before and had completely forgotten about it xD I like their bulk options available as well, could maybe buy a few different bags to satisfy Ace's ever changing appetite... And I believe its alright to feed to pups right from the start? (he'll be 4 months when arriving)

Yep, tried water, and even tried adding gravy etc and sometimes he will lick the gravy off of it, or leave it completely to go hard. Very rarely will it make him eat more. Of course he also gets scraps from around the house which he eats a little better than dog food, which is why I would have loved to start raw food but many arguments later I am just giving up on that idea for the time being.

I meant more how rapid growth can increase the risk of hip dysplasia, so hoping to start from a well balanced diet right from the start, Millies Wolfheart seems like the best option, just deciding which kind would be best suited


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

If your ok feeding wet, then wilkos does naturediet tubs at 80p, and wilko trays (60% meat) and ...65 or 70p


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Millies Wolfheart is a MUCH better food than the Chapel Farm stuff.


----------



## Dog Food NI (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi, not sure if this allowed but just wanted to give more info as we are the stockist of Chapel Farm dog food and Flourish (2 different ranges)

Good point about Flourish not listing all their ingredients, that was a gumtree add jut so here's the full list.... Hope this helps

Flourish Chicken and rice-

Poultry Meal (26%), Rice (26%), Barley, Oats, Poultry Fat, Sugar Beet Pulp, Fish Meal, Brewers Yeast, Minerals, Vitamins Yucca Schidigera Extract
Crude Protein 20%
Crude Oils &fats 8.5%
Crude Fibers 4%
Crude Ash 9%

Large breed chicken and rice-

Poultry Meal (26%), Rice (26%), Barley, Oats, Poultry Fat, Sugar Beet Pulp, Chicken Hydrolysate, Brewers Yeast, Salmon Oil, Minerals, Vitamins, Glucosamine (0.03%), Methylsulfonylmethane (0.03%), Chondroitin Sulphate (0.02%)
Crude Protein 23%
Crude Oils &fats 14%
Crude Fibers 4%
Crude Ash 7.5%

Flourish Salmon and potato-

Salmon (includes 36.5%; 24% Salmon and 12.5% Salmon meal), Potato (26%), Oats, Maize, Sugar Beet Pulp, Poultry Fat, Salmon Digest, Minerals, Salmon Oil, Vitamins
Crude Protein 23%
Crude Oils &fats 12%
Crude Fibers 4%
Crude Ash 7%

Please note that these foods are designed for working and sporting dogs so are VAT exempt

Thanks- Neil


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

Have you looked at the natural dog food company? Just a thought as they are a very decent food, yet it's affordable but not very well known. Made me think of them when you mentioned he likes variety. They do a 'variety pack' of three different flavours. I called and asked about switching between bags as most food companies it gives them an upset tummy but they assured me that because their basic recipe is the same throughout, then you can easily swap between them or even mix them together.


----------

